# Protection K9 Services/Combat K9 in Hamilton ON



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone is advertising a Dutch Shepherd that was apparently bred by Protection K9 Services/Combat K9 in Hamilton ON. I can find absolutely nothing on this place. Anyone familiar with it?

I have learned that it might also be associated with BlackCreek Kennels and someone named Stuart I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Protection K9*Location**
Hamilton, Ontario, Canada*

*Kennel name**Black Creek Kennels*

*Contact**Stuart*
([email protected])*Phone*905 923 9599*Breeders Website*http://www.blackcreekkennels.ca*Breeders description**Breeders of Belgian Malinois for work. We breed for stability and workability. Pups, Green, Protection dogs, Dual & Single Purpose dogs often available. For more information on us and our dogs, please see our website. *


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

I had found that link but it's dead. I had found one forum post somewhere that didn't have anything good to say and I believe indicated that all sites and phone numbers no longer worked. I haven't tried the number you provided yet. I will but there are breeders and there are breeders and objectivity for some isn't always forthcoming so I thought I'd post and see if I could get some arms length help.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hamilton is close to BADen


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly, there was a guy that came out to the club with a combat k9 DS. Only once or maybe twice... Supposed to be a future breeding bitch. Nice drive, but she seemed nervy. Not a dog I'd want a pup out of anyway.

I think they are out in the Niagara area.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I know there are a couple parties who breed DS and Mals in the Hamilton/Caledonia area, in addition to Baden, and I've only heard shady things about them and one in particular that does not want to be found because of legal issues. I've met one dog from one of those people and she is very shy and nervy.

Are you talking about the $400 DS pups that keep showing up on Kijiji? Are you looking for a dog? Are you trying to confirm the origin of a dog some one is trying to sell you? What do you need to know about these people?


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Marta,

No, it's not those ones. It's not a pup. It's just short of 2 years. The dog isn't owned by the fellow that bred it. The lady he was sold to can't keep him or handle him. He was sold to a significantly inappropriate home. They don't have any dog experience let alone Dutchie. He's never seen the vet. I'd say this is more of a rescue mission really. So, I might take him, train him and then find him a more appropriate home then his last if he doesn't have the drive I need as his future otherwise is likely grim. 

I understand that I could be getting a train wreck. I'm going to go see the dog on Wednesday to see how he moves and talks. Might be like one of those puppy mill dogs I see once in a while. In spite of all the odds turns out to be a decent dog. I'm going to buy a lottery ticket too. Ha!

My purpose of posting on the list was in hopes of finding people that may be familiar with the calibre of dogs this fellow produces.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

John Wade said:


> I understand that I could be getting a train wreck. I'm going to go see the dog on Wednesday to see how he moves and talks. Might be like one of those puppy mill dogs I see once in a while. In spite of all the odds turns out to be a decent dog. I'm going to buy a lottery ticket too. Ha!
> 
> My purpose of posting on the list was in hopes of finding people that may be familiar with the calibre of dogs this fellow produces.


John,

Generally when someone with no connection to MWD's calls their business Combat K9...you can pretty much figure they're full of crap


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

John, if you post a pedigree there are lots of folks here that could give you educated views on the dog.


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

That's probably it in a nutshell.

John



Thomas Barriano said:


> John,
> 
> Generally when someone with no connection to MWD's calls their business Combat K9...you can pretty much figure they're full of crap


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Bob,

I'm going to see if there's paperwork when I see the dog on Wednesday and I'd love input if so.

John


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definitely not me but there are some really well versed folks here on the Dutchie's pedigrees.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

John Wade said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I'm going to see if there's paperwork when I see the dog on Wednesday and I'd love input if so.
> 
> John


I wouldn't count on seeing a pedigree if the dog came from any of the people I have heard of. Might not even be a pure Dutchie or even a Dutchie/Mal, not like any of that matters. 

Keep us posted about the dog, hopefully he can be rehomed.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

What is a "pure" dutchie? FCI pedigreed? Don't most dutchies have some % of mal in them, since they are KNPV stock...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> What is a "pure" dutchie? FCI pedigreed? Don't most dutchies have some % of mal in them, since they are KNPV stock...


OH NO, Here we go again....


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> OH NO, Here we go again....


LOL :twisted:


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

Anna Kasho said:


> What is a "pure" dutchie? FCI pedigreed? Don't most dutchies have some % of mal in them, since they are KNPV stock...


For my purposes it doesn't matter what the paperwork has to say about the "breed". It's the history/breeding/performance physically and mentally of those that came before.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> What is a "pure" dutchie? FCI pedigreed? Don't most dutchies have some % of mal in them, since they are KNPV stock...


here we go again...
not all dutchies are from knpv stock...
there are FCI as well, which hopefully have KNPV dogs in there somewhere...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> OH NO, Here we go again....





Joby Becker said:


> here we go again...
> not all dutchies are from knpv stock...
> there are FCI as well, which hopefully have KNPV dogs in there somewhere...


AHHHHHHH HAHAHA Batter up, Yup its already underway and has the proper foot worked laid out, I'm buying tickets to this match.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh Boy, must be quite the dog. 

I love my Dutchies, but they be MUTTS.

All the best if the dog can be helped John.

jc


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Oh Boy, must be quite the dog.
> 
> I love my Dutchies, but they be MUTTS.
> 
> ...


Mutts, maybe, too me they are just Malinois with stripes and always will be


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey John, good to see you here!

There is a lady who is going to start to train with us who has a Mal/Dutch cross, and I believe she got the dog from out Hamilton way. I don't recall what the name of the kennel is. You may want to give her a PM.

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/members/jen-henriksen/

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ryan,

Small world. Thanks for the link.


----------



## John Wade (Sep 30, 2010)

I went to see the dog this morning. Turns out it's a Mal although maybe a tad GSD in there. Picture below. She says not. I tested him for what I want and I'd say as Mals go he's naturally a 5 or 6 out of 10 which was disappointing. I think with attention to training and environment I could bring it up to 7, maybe 8 but I was looking for an 8 to start off with. I may take him anyway and train him just for fun and then sell him to someone with an appropriate lifestyle and dog experience as the winter is making me go stir crazy and I need a project.

Thank you everyone that contributed to this thread.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI John

Don't let appearances deceive you. He still might be from Dutch
Shepherd parents (especially non FCI parents). Two of the puppies
from my DS (Belatucadrus) litter were "mals". Hopefully you get do something with him and get him placed in an appropriate home


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Mal X, .......................................................


----------

